# My 1st Flieger Watch: LACO Paderborn



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Dear all,

I would like to share my story on the hunting of Flieger Watch(es), yes I know this is just the beginningo|.

After having some Non-Flieger watches for my collections, I started to do my own research on Flieger watches few weks ago.

The classic design, its simplicity and the story behind these watches are just stunning me.

I came down to the five original contractors for the German Luftwaffe on my research and I started to get some itchies on the Type B Fliegeruhr :roll:. I found Laco & Stowa models on Type B are more appealing to me, eventhough that other brands such Steinhart, Archimede are also offering great products.

So I continued doing more extensive research on the Type B, and for my taste bud, I think Laco's Type B is more appealing to me especially its 42mm size. 
For the Type A, I think Stowa 90th Anniversary with small second on 6 o'clock is just stunning (..and this will be another stroy to tell..;-))

Few days ago I was in my home town Jakarta by chance, and I decided to make a visit to Laco authorised dealer (I found them from Laco's website). Luck was with me and I got my chance to try out the Type B on my wrist. The only downside was they just have the automatic Paderborn models, both original & the Blaue Stunde. They don't have the Liepzig models neither any 45mm models.
When you see these watches yourself, you will realize how beautiful they are. Their classic design is just amazed me. The build quality from Laco is superb. The final finished product is just lovely.

After having a hardtime to decide between these two, my heart just fell on the Original Paderborn. So I pulled the trigger on this one. 

I came home with the beautiful crafted Baumuster B Fliegeruhr and it's been on my wrist since then, both on ground and in the air b-).

I've been having this last lovely Paderborn on my wrist since Wednesday, and until today, it keeps around +/- 3 seconds.

Now I want to share some memories from the last few days.

Cheers


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Great write up. Thanks for sharing your pics with us.








LACO Leipzig Blaue Stunde


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Great write up. Thanks for sharing your pics with us.
> 
> View attachment 12665085
> 
> LACO Leipzig Blaue Stunde


Thanks Mike,

There will be more stories & pictures in future...

cheers,

Jimmy


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Just super. You and the Paderborn make a great pair aboard that Boeing!


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

priamo said:


> Just super. You and the Paderborn make a great pair aboard that Boeing!


Thanks, Priamo...

cheers


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations on your new watch! Hope you will enjoy it b-)
Also also great pictures - thank you for those! Always a joy to see our pilot watches in their familiar surroundings ;-)


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Congratulations on your new watch! Hope you will enjoy it b-)
> Also also great pictures - thank you for those! Always a joy to see our pilot watches in their familiar surroundings ;-)


Thank you, Laco Pforzheim...


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

Congratulations, Pak! Looks good, and wear it in good health. I am guessing I bought my Munster Erbstuck from the same regional dealer as you, albeit in Singapore - very nice guys.


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Vetinari67 said:


> Congratulations, Pak! Looks good, and wear it in good health. I am guessing I bought my Munster Erbstuck from the same regional dealer as you, albeit in Singapore - very nice guys.


Thank you, Pakcik Vetinari67.

Yes, I'm happy with my purchase with Red Army.

You too take care & enjoy your Erbstuck Munster.


----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

Congrats on your new watch, it looks great,I like it.


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

williamstone said:


> Congrats on your new watch, it looks great,I like it.


Thanks

Cheers


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Great pick up, congrats!
I constantly visiting this same Laco dealer in Jakarta just to take a peek at Laco flieger collection.
Had it not been for the wife keep saying no (with her menacing stare), I would have owned a Münster Erbstück now.
Enjoy yours!!


----------



## Zoogleboogle (Oct 27, 2013)

gotta love a solid flieger. congrats!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Zoogleboogle said:


> gotta love a solid flieger. congrats!


Why do I think you are trying to get up to 100 posts to sell something ?


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

wtma said:


> Great pick up, congrats!
> I constantly visiting this same Laco dealer in Jakarta just to take a peek at Laco flieger collection.
> Had it not been for the wife keep saying no (with her menacing stare), I would have owned a Münster Erbstück now.
> Enjoy yours!!


Hi wtma,

Thanks for the kind words.

Yes, the authoraized dealer in Jakarta is good, I'm happy to deal with them. The only downside that they don't stock the manual wind neither the 45mm version which I got the itchy to get one...arrgghh

Cheers..


----------



## dct876 (Sep 2, 2015)

Great pics! especially the lume shots. Enjoy it.


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

dct876 said:


> Great pics! especially the lume shots. Enjoy it.


Thanks, dct876


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

The watch is great (I have an Aachen, myself) but I have to say it looks a little out of place drinking cocktails in the last pic. I think it's a great everyday watch and a casual occasion watch, but I don't think you can wear it everywhere.


----------

